# me and i



## jamk (May 19, 2012)

Not sure i got this post in right place, but here goes.

Glad to meet you all , at the minute i,m in Shenzhen China and making move to retire next year to Thailand so over the next few months i will be sucking information on Thailand out of you all. hahah

Thanks,

Jam:ranger:


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Doing the same but from the UK. The more the merrier! Expats should soon have own MP's! Fat chance! 



jamk said:


> Not sure i got this post in right place, but here goes.
> 
> Glad to meet you all , at the minute i,m in Shenzhen China and making move to retire next year to Thailand so over the next few months i will be sucking information on Thailand out of you all. hahah
> 
> ...


----------

